# Wild Spellcraft?



## Emiricol (Jan 27, 2002)

Just wondering when this is coming out


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 27, 2002)

Layout should be wrapping up as we speak.  We had a little problem because I'm in America and the layout fellow is in Australia, so the paper sizes were slightly incompatible.   I should be receiving a draft for approval within a week.


----------

